# Feb 9, 2013



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

just my l little Samurai pushing some snow


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

that's impressive.. I though for sure it would have come to a stop. Nice work!


----------



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

*more samurai*


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool pics!


----------



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

*more samurai*


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Very impressive!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

First year they came out,they had some on the dealer lot for 18k with a plow.Can't remember the year.


----------



## cvfd277 (Oct 30, 2011)

What is the width of your plow?


----------



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

cvfd277;1594227 said:


> What is the width of your plow?


6 foot and home made


----------



## Leon1778 (Feb 6, 2013)

that's very cool pictures....


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

you look like you buried yerself . very kool .
you may need one of these soon .......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/86-95-Suzuk...Parts_Accessories&hash=item56529c2722&vxp=mtr


----------



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

Spool it up;1594700 said:


> you look like you buried yerself . very kool .
> you may need one of these soon .......
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/86-95-Suzuk...Parts_Accessories&hash=item56529c2722&vxp=mtr


lol, have a spare engine, transmission, diffs and axles. Never needed them yet lol.

Am going to replace the engine this year, compression is off a little and she might need a new clutch after 18 years


----------



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesome pics and vid...


----------



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

*I hate wet snow and thawed gravel*


----------

